# Santa Cruz Open Streets Community Event Sunday Oct.8th 2017



## kreika (Aug 28, 2017)

https://www.scopenstreets.org/

Hey Bay Area and all my other Cabe brothers and sisters! On Sunday October the 8th The City of Santa Cruz closes all of West Cliff Dr from the Lighthouse to Natural Bridges State Park. It's about 3 miles one way of beautiful ocean views. This is a car free event. Fun, easy going with tons of people on bikes as well as walkers, skaters, you name it. There's food, info booths, stuff for kids to do. If anybody has the weekend open come on down, up, over, whatever. Last year the weather was perfect. Sunny and warm with a light ocean breeze. Could be foggy, so bring a sweatshirt just in case. 
Hope to see some vintage there!!! 
@sccruiser


----------



## kreika (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## kreika (Aug 28, 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/OpenStreetsSantaCruzCounty/


----------



## BLWNMNY (Aug 28, 2017)

Love this place!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 3, 2017)

Sounds great, I'll put the date down, I'm due for a SC visit, it's been too long. Bought my first good skateboard in downtown SC in 1974.


----------



## kreika (Oct 8, 2017)

Another nice day here in Santa Cruz!!!


----------

